
Missing piece of Antikythera Mechanism found on Aegean seabed - jedwhite
https://www.haaretz.com/archaeology/.premium.MAGAZINE-missing-piece-of-antikythera-mechanism-found-on-aegean-seabed-1.6640779
======
Forge36
I couldn't read the entire article. I could through the amp link
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.haaretz.com/amp/archaeology...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.haaretz.com/amp/archaeology/.premium.MAGAZINE-
missing-piece-of-antikythera-mechanism-found-on-aegean-seabed-1.6640779)

~~~
culot
Didn't work for me.

This link seems to cover the find well, actually refuting the Haaretz story:

[https://www.news.com.au/technology/science/archaeology/antik...](https://www.news.com.au/technology/science/archaeology/antikythera-
anticlimax-ancient-computer-excitement-a-case-of-overanticipation/news-
story/fad4d3c501c56a8e830ddc3a89626dcf)

"The new disk, if it belonged to the device could confirm its ability to
predict the position of the groups of stars so important to the priests and
seers of the era.

But … it doesn’t.

What the new disc actually was is unknown.

But the bull-engraved plate is very unlikely to be part of the device’s
complex workings. If the four protrusions were cogs, they’re unusually crude
for such a intricate device. Most likely, they were practical attachments for
whatever the disc adorned."

------
mitchbob
Video that shows how the mechanism worked:
[https://youtu.be/UpLcnAIpVRA?t=251](https://youtu.be/UpLcnAIpVRA?t=251)

